# Goosebumps The Movie (201?)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Like a lot of people, I always enjoy watching the television version of R.L. Stine's *Goosebumps*. Now it looks like the series is getting the big screen treatment.

I know there was a previous effort to get a film made, but that project fizzled out. Writer Carl Ellsworth is behind this new interpretation. It is not yet known whether the script will be based on one of the Goosebumps titles, or something new in the spirit of and inspired by the books. A director has yet to be signed.

What do you think? Would you want an existing book made into a full length film, and if so, which one? Or would you rather see an all-new script keeping in the spirit and flavor of Stine's series?

http://spinoff.comicbookresources.c...eads-to-the-big-screen-may-genuinely-be-scary


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

I'd like it! If it were an episode, I'd vote for "Attack of the jack-O-Lanterns" (of course).


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## pamelakumar (Oct 19, 2013)

Have read almost all the books of Goosebumps series books. And also seen the episodes of Goosebumps. And now awaiting for the movie 'Goosebumps' to come up on the big screen.


----------

